# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 43 **WildRose**

## Wild Rose

سلام.
اینبار با حضور خودم  :Yahoo (4):  @Wild Rose 

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
بهش نویسندگی میاد  :Y (726): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
یه رمان نوشت خیلی سوژه کردن بچه ها .. :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تقریبا همه میشناسنش :Yahoo (117): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اگه رو اعصباش نری نه :Yahoo (4): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
فک نکنم با کسی خیلی صمیمی باشه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو روابطش :Y (504): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
فک کنم تا ۱۰ نفر!!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
وحشی

از نوع رُزش :Yahoo (4): 


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟-

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دلم میخواد بگم ایتک اما حس میکنم ناراحت شه :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (21): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
به درد من خورد دستش درد نکنه :Yahoo (8): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
چیز خاصی ندیدم ازش اما دختر خوبیه :22: 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
سلیقه هامون راجب عکسای پروفایل فرق داره خودش در جریانه-_-

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : کارتشو گرفته این خودش یه هدیس :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
تو رشتت موفق باشی♡

18.ی نصیحت : چیزی تو خاطر ندارم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

سلام
 .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
کیف وکفش سازی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (94): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
نه
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
تا حدودی
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
همونو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
روی مداد رنگیاش :Yahoo (94): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
7نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
وحشی


از نوع بافقی! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
دومی
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
ماری کوری
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (75): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه نه اصلا همش پارتی بازیه :Yahoo (23): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نمیدونم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
جمش کن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



 17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشاله به همه ارزوهات برسی
18.ی نصیحت :
نه تو می مانی و نه اندوه
و نه هیچیک از مردم این آبادی...
به حباب نگران لب یک رود قسم،
و به کوتاهی آن لحظه شادی که گذشت،
غصه هم می گذرد،
آنچنانی که فقط خاطره ای خواهد ماند...
لحظه ها عریانند. به تن لحظه خود، جامه اندوه مپوشان *هرگز*

----------


## mohsen..

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بازاریاب اونترنتی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟حسش من بودم با باقالی پلو

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟قانونیه دیگه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟مثلا خودشو میزنه به بیخیالی :Yahoo (76): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟تاپیکا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30دقیقه ی اول همه  :Yahoo (75): ولی 30دقیقه بعدی همه رو دفع میکنه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
فکور
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک ازش میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیچکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (43): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟لطفا سوالای کوتاه جوابای کوتاه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوب نست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :باشه دیدمش بش میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبختی

18.ی نصیحت :برو پی علاقت

----------


## hamid_MhD

*. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟شیمدان شد دیگ چی بگم
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
من ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره خب مشخصه همه میشناسشنش
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه باو بچه خوبیه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟توهین
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همههههه
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خبرنگار
اخه همش تو  کار مصاحبه و شوک و صندلی داغ این چیزا
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟میترسههه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟نمیدونم فک میکنم یادم نمیاد
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اررره خداییش
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟اخلاقش دوس دارمم 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه بهش میاد
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


اینم رز وحشی
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ارزویه موفقیت در رشته تحصیلیش و زندگیش

18.ی نصیحت :
سنگین و رنگین برو یونی*

----------


## Egotist

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

نویسنده و فیلمنامه نویس فیلمای اروتیک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

بدم میاد ازش کلا ضایعس

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

نه!: ))

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

اره خیلی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نظری ندارم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

روی اخلاق بیخودش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

-1

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

تفلون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

چوب و تخته جور میشن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟



12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Yahoo (113): 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

خوشم نمیاد ازش
ولی اون چرا

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

مضخرف

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

نمیدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :

موفق باشی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
نویسنده
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نوچ
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو خوانندگیش :Yahoo (94):  تو مسابقه داغ کرده بود
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
10
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هردوتاش فک کنم یکمی بیشتر با پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
رزی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیچکس
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (704): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بلی
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
انشاالله همیشه شاد، موفق و سلامت باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
از نصیحت خوشم نمیاد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
 رمان نویس - خواننده 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
 یکی از پستاش... خودش میدونه =))
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
Mhmm.
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
 تقریبا نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
 یه رفیقه داش ستاره 72 فک کنم اون + چن نفر دیگه که نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
 اینکه به علایقش توهین شه - اینکه از رد لاین هات بری اونور.
(البته من نرفتما :Yahoo (21):  ولی میدونم).
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
 10
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 دخترا
خیلی با پسرا رابطه خوبی نداره البته با بضیام مچ میشه.
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
 حشمت :Yahoo (23):  خودش میدونه چرا
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 سوسکه سکته میزنه اینو ببینه :/  :Yahoo (4): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
مهرداد :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (452):  :Yahoo (57): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
 یس
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
-/- اونقد نمیشناسمش
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 خوبه فقط عکس رو عوض کن :Yahoo (21): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :




17. ی ارزو واسش :
 موفق باشی, در رشته و زندگیت.
18.ی نصیحت :
 :Yahoo (50): 
E: یه چی یادم اومد :Yahoo (21): 
صندلی داغ ها و شوک ها رو با فاصله بیشتری بزار  :Yahoo (21):  ممبر تموم میکنی  :Yahoo (4): 
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن
وِیل کام :/

----------


## Behnam10

تو مگه قرار نبودی اول برا حمیدو بذاری
بعد برا منو
مهر شروع شد
برا منو نذاشتی هنو :Yahoo (19): 

بریم که داشته باشیم برا رزی خانوم  :Yahoo (76): 

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
نویسندگی و.....


چیزای خوبی توو گروه میفرسته :Yahoo (117): 



2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کار ضایعی ازش ندیدم ...
ولی یه بار منو بد ضایع کرد  :Yahoo (20): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
نه باو ..... :Yahoo (50): 
ولی بچه ی پایه ایه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
فعلا کارم گیرشه 
سوال بعدی ... :Yahoo (117): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
دوست ؟؟
فک کنم همین لال ه خودمون رو  :Yahoo (20): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
ندانم ....

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
به زور خودشو بکشه
دو تا سه نفر  :Yahoo (76): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
توو گروه که باهمه جوره (بیشتر دختر)
ولی توو فروم گفته بود یه بار کلا با بچه های فروم بر نمیخوره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
#خوار_شاخ_فروم :Yahoo (50): 


به من برگشته میگه : من تور رو کلا توی فروم دو سه بار بیشتر ندیدم  :Yahoo (101): 



10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
رز از سوکس ....

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (50): 


وحید خزایی :Yahoo (76):   .... ورژن فرومیش



12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (110): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس یس
(اسکی از علی ویک :Yahoo (76): )

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بچه ی پا کار و با مرامیه 
ولی
بقیشو به خودش میگم  :Yahoo (76): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
رز؟؟
بعد وحشی ؟ :Yahoo (35): 


توی فروم میگم که با بیرون از اینجا زمین تا آسمون فرق داره .... کمپلت خفن تر از این اک فرومشه :Yahoo (20): 


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
به همه یه آهنگ پیانو دادم
بچه خوبی باش توو گروه
برای تو هم یکی میزنم  :Yahoo (100): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله به تموم آرزو هات برسی  :Y (518):  :Y (518): 

18.ی نصیحت :
ممد خوبی باش واسه لال ه
 دست بزن هم فراموش نکن  :Yahoo (76): 


پ ن :
رزی یکی از محدود افرادی هست که توی گروه فروم هستش ...
اگه دیدید شوخی و.... باش کردم
خودش میشناسه منو :Yahoo (76): 
در مجموع من فقط برای دوستانم اینجور پست ها رو میذارم (چون میشناسیم همو)
خواهشا کاسه داغ تر آش نشید  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## unlucky

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
                                                                   منشی ( از این بد اخلاق اخمو ها )
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
                                                       من چون بیشتر تو قسمت درسی ام زیاد ندیدمشون  :Yahoo (21): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
                                                   موفق که فکر نمیکنم. ولی احساس میکنم یه حرکتایی زده  :Yahoo (94): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
                                                                            کمی تا حدودی  :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
                                                            من نمیدونم زیاد. ولی فکر میکنم لاله خانوم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
                                                       سوالات تخصصی نمیتونم جواب بدم زیاد نمیشناسمش. 
                                                                    ولی توی فروم رو تاپیکا حساسه
                                                          احساس میکنم رو ناخوناشم حساس باشه.  :Yahoo (77): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
                                             ایشون نه تنها نیروی جاذبه ندارن. بلکه دافعه شدیدی هم دارن.
                                                اما خب به هر حال سلیقه ایه دیگه. شاید یه نفر یا دو نفر.
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
                                                                                  دخترا  :Yahoo (35): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
                                                                                خاله رزی  :Yahoo (21): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
                                                                       دلم واسه سوسکه سوخت  :Y (561): 
                                                                 چرا منو تو این موقعیت قرار میدین اخه ؟
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
                                                                              پنیر لیقوانی  :Yahoo (21): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
                                                                          فک کنم شبیه این باشه
  :Y (758): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
                                                                                  بله کاملا.
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
                                                             همونطور که گفتم زیاد اشنایی ندارم  :Yahoo (21): 
                     ویژگی بد چیزی تو ذهنم نیس. ولی اینکه دختر سنگینی هستو دوس دارم. ( لااقل من اینطوری فکر میکنم )
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
                                                          خوبه. فقط با عکس پروفایلش حال نمیکنم  :Yahoo (33): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
                                               با این عکس های گل و بلبل و کیک شکلاتی هم حال نمیکنم.
                                                         شاید اگه ببینمش واقعیشونو بش بدم.
17. ی ارزو واسش :
                                                        همیشه نسبت به خودش حس رضایت داشته باشه.
18.ی نصیحت :
                                                                   فک نکنم زیاد از نصیحت خوشش بیاد.
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن
                                                                             خواهش میشه.
                                                                     ولی 2 مین بیشتر شداا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Wild Rose

Up

----------


## Mr.amp98

سلام رز خانم @Wild Rose
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خواننده
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نومودانم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بعله
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
خیر
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیگم :Yahoo (15): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیشه بگم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
17
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
رئیس بزرگ
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
پلنگ
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (79): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس یس
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بد ندیدم. ویژگی خوب هم اینکه دختر سنگینی هست و با هر کسی گرم نمیگیره
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
به همه ی ارزوهات برسی و خوشبخت بشی
18.ی نصیحت :
همیشه مثل الان خوب و مهربون باش

----------


## Fatemehhhh

*.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
یه خانوم منشی خوشگل خوش صدا 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
به یاد ندارم 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بعله 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
همون 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو همون 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۵ نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
کلا با آدمای کمی جوره ، بیشتر هم قدیمیان 
با هردوشون جوره 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دلبرِ شیمیدان 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
رز جان از سوسک 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد هیچ چیز و هیچ کس  
خاصه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از هیچ ویژگی ایش بدم نمیاد 
پستاشُ تو تاپیک احساسات دوست دارم ، خلاقیتاش در نوشتن حسش و ...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
اکانتش خوبه  ایرادی نداره 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ان شاء الله یه دبیر کنکور مشهور شیمی بشی 

18.ی نصیحت :
والا یکی باید منو نصیحت کنه  
اما خواهرانه و رو حساب تجربه های این زندگی کوتاهم یه چیزی بهش می‌گم 
اگه کسی رو دوست داری و فکر می‌کنی با بقیه فرق داره و دیگه مثلش پیدا نمیشه و یه حس متفاوت بهت میده ، بچسب بهش و از دستش نده  
چون اگر خدایی نکرده بره ، حسرتش یه عمر می‌مونه رو دلت ... 
[ اینو من همینطوری گفتمااا راجع به حرفام و رز جان فکر بد نکنین  ]*

----------


## saeed211

سلام رز :Yahoo (83): 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

مسیول غذادهی ب حیوانات وحشی باغ وحش :Yahoo (94): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

از این کارا نمیکنه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

دوستای خودشو داره و زیاده روی نکرده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

نع

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

 :Yahoo (94): همون

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

 :Yahoo (117): رو اون 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

هفت تا هشت نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

 :Yahoo (94): هیچکدوم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

همساده وحشی :Yahoo (23): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

 :Yahoo (94): یاده اون دختره ک اسمش یادم نی تو رمان غرور و تعصب

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :Yahoo (22): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ححح بدی ندیدم و اینکه مبادی اداب هست خودش خوبه :Yahoo (20): البته ی وقتایی فحشای زیر زانو میده ب ادم :Yahoo (21): 


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

از یک اتشفشان گدازه سردی بیش باقی نخواهد ماند (برداشت با خودش)

17. ی ارزو واسش :

از زندگیش راضی باشه ایشالا

18.ی نصیحت :
خودت باش

----------


## arisa

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ فکر کنم بدش بیاد

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
آرایشگر :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
رمان گل ارکیده :Yahoo (21): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تا حدودی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نوپ :Yahoo (1): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو :Yahoo (4):  اینجا همه منو بیشتر از همه دوس دارن مگه اینکه عکسش ثابت بشه :Yahoo (4): ... که نمیشه :Yahoo (50): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم :Yahoo (117): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۵_۶ نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو به نسبت مساوی
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
لقب خودش قشنگه :Yahoo (8): رز وحشی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوکس ازین :Yahoo (50): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دختر عموم :Yahoo (50): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (640): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آری خوب است :Yahoo (4): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
دخمل خوبی میباشد :Yahoo (4): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
قشنگه^_^
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
اگه بخاد واسش یه نقاشی میکشم :Yahoo (94): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه سالم و شاد باشه :Yahoo (8): 
18.ی نصیحت :چیز خاصی به ذهنم نمیاد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ultra

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
آمپول زن
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
زدن همین تاپیک بی مزه
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
همین که با من دوست شده واسه کل رزومه دوست یابیش کافیه
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
شدیدا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
احتمالا منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
استفاده از تولیدات ملی
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
شاید یکی اونم بخاطر دلسوزی
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
50 50
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
همین لقب خودش خوبه
وحشی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
قطعا خودش غش میکنه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
آنشرلی با موهای قرمز
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (43): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
زیادشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
قیافش   خوش قول
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
خودم
17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم یه آمپول زن درجه یک بشه
18.ی نصیحت
بخند

----------


## Amiiin

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟معلمی یا استاد دانشگاه
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟خیر
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟خودشو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟دورویی و پشت سر ی طور بودن رو به روش ی طور دیگه
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟۷_۸
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟الله اعلم
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)همون رز وحشی  :Yahoo (21): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این میترسه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیچکس
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (22): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟پ ن پ
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟صریح بودنش
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :http://wall.3e7en.com/wp-content/upl...0221_large.jpg
17. ی ارزو واسش :عاقبت ب خیری
18.ی نصیحت :
به هر کسی اعتماد نکن

----------


## Wild Rose

> .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
> 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
> 
> 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
> ...


خالی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Senoritta_

1.ناظم مدرسه :Yahoo (21): 
2.من ک ندیدم :Yahoo (50): 
3.معلوم نیست؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
4.نه بابا دختر به این خوبی :Yahoo (1): 
5.منو :Yahoo (20): 
6.ندانم :Yahoo (117): 
7.شاید 10 نفر :Yahoo (10): 
8.جفت :Yahoo (22): 
9.روزی موزی :Yahoo (20): 
10.سوسک ببینش در جا 4 تا سکته ناقص میزنه :Yahoo (21): 
11.هیچ کس
12. :Yahoo (21): 
13.بله صددر صد :Yahoo (105): 
14.دختر خوبیه..ویژگی بد ندیدم :Yahoo (94): 
15.بد نیس...اسم اکانتشو دوس ندارم حس خوبی بهم نمیده :Yahoo (117): 
16.بودنم تو انجمن خودش ی هدیس براش :Yahoo (4): 
17.امیدوارم ب هر چی می خواد برسه :Yahoo (8): 
18.نصیحتی ندارم...اون باید منو نصیحت کنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ZAPATA

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
منشی مخصوص Taylor Swift واسه تنظیم وقتای آرایشگاه و کلاسای رقص و اجراهایی که داره و کارای تبیلغاتیش  :Yahoo (76): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 
یه بار قبلن یه چی بهش گفتم یادش رفت .. خب همین خودش خیلی ضایع است  :Yahoo (76): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
ها خو .... جذبش کم نیه !
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اعصاب رو خرش کرده الان روش سواره داره باهاش تو سواحل آنتالیا چار نر میره  :Yahoo (76): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
همونی که خیلی دوسش داره 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
احتمالن ولنتاین 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همشون به جز دو نفر ... اون دو نفر یه نفرشون از سر حسادت روش نمیشه خودی نشون بده .. اون یه نفر دیگشونم اون قدر خورده که خودشم یادش نیست 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
Yeah
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
مالنا .... ! نقش اول یه فیلم آمریکایی ایتالیایی به همین نام ! 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
همون مالنا ... !
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (65): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بلی
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
دختر خوبیه دیگه ..... ! همین که گاهی موجبات تفریح و سرگرمی رو فراهم میسازه خوفه 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
یه ساده صورتی  :Yahoo (8): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
اگه فازت مذهبیه ... ان شاء الله کربلا
اگه غربیه ..... ان شاء الله لاس وگاس
18.ی نصیحت :
خودت باش

----------


## mojtabay

فک کنم اگه من به این سوالا جواب بدم 
به علت نابود کردن(با خاک یکسان کردن) روحیه یه نفر نسبت به خودش و قتل نفس اعدام شم
#شوخی

----------


## amirhossein78

> سلام.
> اینبار با حضور خودم  @Wild Rose 
> 
> . .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
> نویسندگی
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> یادم نمیاد 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
> ...


اینم مال شما  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

_ .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
استاد دانشگاه 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ما فقط کارای خوب افرادو میبینیم  
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره بسیار زیاد 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
حامد دلیجه رو 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
عوامل محیطی زندگیش  ! کلا احساساتی و حساس ب موضوعات پیرامون خودش ب نظر میرسه 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
باید عکسشو ببینم تا نظر بدم  !!! البته تو مجازی خوب تعامل اجتماعی داره و احتمالا موفق تو جذب دوست و رفیق 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر کی آدم باش 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
زی زی گولو
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک اگ از آدم میترسید ک نمیرفت تو محیط زندگی آدم زندگی کنه ! ولی خب امیدوارم دختر شجاعی باش و نقش عزرائیل سوسکو ایفا کنه !
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
رابعه بنت کعب 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
میاد ی کامنت یا پست میذاره و میره دیگ تا هر وقت باز ی نت مفت گیرش بیاد  ( هم خوبه هم بد ) 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظر مثبتی دارم 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
3 دقیقه وقتتو بزار و چشماتو ببند و اینو گوش کن و به آرامش برس
دانلود
17. ی ارزو واسش :
زندگیش همون شه که خودش دوست داره !
18.ی نصیحت :
زندگیتو همینطور درست کن که خودت دوس داری !
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن

!!!! @Wild Rose
دو دقیقه هم بیشتر وقت گذاشتم  ! 1 دقیقه فقط طول کشید با این سرعت تخیلی نت آهنگ یانی رو برات آپلود کنم 



_

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> _ .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> استاد دانشگاه 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> ما فقط کارای خوب افرادو میبینیم  
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
> اره بسیار زیاد 
> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
> نه
> 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
> ...


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Special-Girl

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
خوانندگی و نویسندگی 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
yes
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه ، اتفاقا خیلی آرومه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
بدون شک منو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
i don't know
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با همه مهربونه و رابطه خوبی داره
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خوش صدا
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
واه
پرسیدن داره؟!
معلومه که سارا از سوسک میترسه 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
آذر سریال ممنوعه
به فکر همه هست ولی بقیه اونقدر بفکرش نیستن
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
yes
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
یکم زیادی تو مود غمگینه 
خیلی با معرفته 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
اگه این اکانت نبود ، کی هی تذکر میداد : اسپم ندید! 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
به همه آرزوهای مادی و معنویش برسه
و همیشه خوشحال و خوشبخت باشه 
18.ی نصیحت :
من کوچکتر از اونیم که بخوام کسی رو نصیحت کنم
ولی چون اصراردارید* * یه نصیحت میکنم
خیلی وارد فاز دپ و غمگین نباش و سعی کن در اوج 
مشکلات و غم ها ، بازم محکم بمونی و یه پوئن مثبت
رو پیدا کنی و بهش امیدوار باشی***

----------


## RealMohsen

.1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دندان پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندانم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره . 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه . خیلی ارومه ( ولی دیونس  :Yahoo (4):  

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو  :Yahoo (4): ))

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
بازم من  :Yahoo (1): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
شاید با دخترا ...نمیدونم

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
توپولی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این میترسه  :Yahoo (1): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یه دوست 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (5): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره خدایی 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بدم میاد : ب اندازه توانش  تلاش نمیکنه . بهونه میاره
خوشم میاد : از صداش  :Yahoo (4): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
قشنگه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یه ترانه براش میخونم

17. ی ارزو واسش :
سر عقل بیاد و به چیزی ک رویاشه برسه

18.ی نصیحت :
توی حال زندگی کن و با ادمهای ک هستن...

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن
بیشتر شد ولی خواهش  :Yahoo (1): 
بازم سوالی بود در خدمتیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## D R E A M=

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تو همون شغلی ک خودش هس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم خیلی وقته سایت نبودم کم اومدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
ارع بابا چجورم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
ن بابا اصلا خیلی دخمل خوبی هسش 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم والا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
10 نفر یا 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
کاپوچینو 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (591): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ ارع بابا اراز از خداش م باشه یه همچین تیمی داره  :Yahoo (8): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ یه چن بار ازش نظر خواستم خوب راهنمایی کرد زیاد نمیشناسمش راستش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
هدیه رو خودش بخواد ازم اگ یه اکانت لازم داره از سایت های موزیک و اینا بگه اگ داشت باشم بدم 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
سربلندی موفقتی خوشبختی شادی  :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت :
اهل نصیحت کردن نیستم

----------


## Fawzi

. .1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

داروسازی  :Yahoo (4): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نیدونم که  :Yahoo (4): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

اوهوم چجورم  :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نچچچ :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نشود فاش  :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
شخصیتش  :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

20
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با همه  :Yahoo (4): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دلربا  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (8): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
دختری که از سوسک نترسه ..سارا نیست  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
سیندرلا  :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

 :9: 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
پ ن پ مشقشه  :Yahoo (21): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
حیث مجموع عشقه این بشر !
 :Yahoo (94): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوجله صورتی بودنش هوش میبره  :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

حضوری بش میدم  :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :

خودش مودونه  :Yahoo (4):  ب امید آن روز :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 

18.ی نصیحت :
مراقب خود باوش!

----------

